# Labels and packaging for Our Products



## trunkbranches (Oct 15, 2013)

I want to learn to make Goat Milk Soap, Lotion, Lip Balm etc, as i have the goats' milk from my own goats.  www.northerndawnnigerians.com

So on lables:
1) What sorts of things have to be on our labels?  Are there any requirements?
2) Where can I get packaging, bottles, jars, etc. for my products?
3) Where can I get sticky labels for my products, or can I make them myself?

Thanks for your help.

peggy


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 15, 2013)

To start with:
http://www.fda.gov/Cosmetics/CosmeticLabelingLabelClaims/CosmeticLabelingManual/


----------



## My Mountain Soaps (Oct 15, 2013)

really read up on the above posted link about labeling, it can be a beast. you really dont want to get sued or in trouble due to lack of proper labeling. Keep in mind that if you are going to state on your labeling what your product does, such as "Anti-aging", or "Psoriasis" you really cant do that. If your product has a medicinal intent or purpose, that is a whole other ball of wax. Your ingredients have to be tested by a lab and proven to help on said issue. And so far the only one i know that has been proven by the FDA is rose hip seed oil for anti-aging. But, you CAN say that "So and so product is SAID to help with so and so issues" (Read on websites that sell your ingredients,and see how they have it phrased) and then name your product accordingly. You just cant name it something like "Anti-aging Soap".
as far as packaging, if you want plastic- usplastic.com is a good place, but i prefer glass- it simply looks nicer, and is more sanitary to me. I just find the best deal i can on the net. 
designing your labels- i have done art all my life. Drawing, carving, etc. but i cant for the life of me create a label. so, sorry, i am no help to you there! but i did use vistaprint one time, and had great luck with one of their stock designs. good luck!


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 15, 2013)

For packaging you can try any soapmaking or bath and body supplies company and they will carry jars, bottles, tubes etc.   I get a lot of mine from Natures Garden or WSP.   There are other larger packaging companies out there as well.  SKS comes to mind.   Labels you can get from Office Depot, Staples or labelsbythesheet.com    I use avery.com to design my lablels.  It's quick and easey.  You can also do cigar bands on soap.  Do a search on this site and you'll find lots of really great ideas.


----------



## trunkbranches (Oct 21, 2013)

dagmar88 said:


> To start with:
> http://www.fda.gov/Cosmetics/CosmeticLabelingLabelClaims/CosmeticLabelingManual/


Thanks so much!  I'll go there and check it out.


----------



## trunkbranches (Oct 21, 2013)

shunt2011 said:


> For packaging you can try any soapmaking or bath and body supplies company and they will carry jars, bottles, tubes etc.   I get a lot of mine from Natures Garden or WSP.   There are other larger packaging companies out there as well.  SKS comes to mind.   Labels you can get from Office Depot, Staples or labelsbythesheet.com    I use avery.com to design my lablels.  It's quick and easey.  You can also do cigar bands on soap.  Do a search on this site and you'll find lots of really great ideas.


Again, thanks so much for this info.  I know about using Avery,as I do that with my business cards.  I'll check all this out.

Peg


----------



## PinkCupcake (Oct 21, 2013)

As far as explaining why you use a certain ingredient without making a claim as to how it affects the body, here is what I was taught to say when I worked at a health food store. We could say, "this is traditionally used for..." or "this is supposed to be wonderful for..." or "when I use this, I feel like..."


----------



## girlishcharm2004 (Oct 22, 2013)

That's great info, PinkCupcake! Thanks!


----------



## OliveOil2 (Oct 27, 2013)

World Labels are very affordable, and they have great free templates, I've been using a few different sizes, the WL775 works well on the front.


----------

